# Booms Baby Making Protocol Log



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

With the British out of the way it is now time to concentrate on expanding my family further.

As some of you know I have been blast cruising for about 2 years now so I have decided to go for a Baby Making Protocol rather than a PCT.

The reason being that the goal here is fertility and to get my partner pregnant not to ''recover''.

This week is a week of complete rest and eating as much food as I can humanly consume.

I will then run a mini cut for 2 weeks using DNP at 250mg per day to get as lean as possible before I change my diet to a small calorie surplus. Training during this 2 week period will be: Legs, Chest & Biceps, Back & Triceps, Off, Shoulders & Traps, Legs, Full Upper, Off and then repeat. This is for no other reason than I want to give something new a try and there is plenty of rest in there which I have never used before.

The protocol will be as follows.

*FERTILITY CYCLE*

*DIET: P:250, C:350, FAT:80 (NON TRAINING DAYS: P250, C150, F40)*

*CARDIO: 30 MINUTES ED*

*TRAINING WILL BE L/P/P OFF L/P/P OFF*

WEEK 1 - 3: HCG: 2500IU EOD. HMG: 75IU EOD, HGH: 8IU M/W/F (HYGE) PROVIRON: 200MG ED

AND THEN

HMG: 75IU: M/F

HCG: 1000IU: M/W/F

HGH: 4IU M/W/F (30 MINS PRIOR TO WORKOUT) (ANSOMONE)

HUMALOG: 5IU ED - (15 MINUTES PRIOR TO WORKOUT & THEN THE BELOW

10 MINUTES LATER: 2 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR, 1 NITRO X

AFTER EACH SET: SIP ON SHAKE OF 1 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR,

AFTER WORKOUT: 300ML EGG WHITES, 1 BANANA, 50G OATS, ICE, BLENDED

50MG CLOMID ED

20MG NOLVA ED

100MG PROV ED

20MG CIALIS ED

CLEN 2 WEEKS ON 2 OFF

VIT D 10000IU ED

VIT E 10000IU ED

CUCUMIN 1500 ED

FERTILE AID: AS PER BOTTLE DOSE ED

TAURO TEST V2: AS PER BOTTLE ED

OMEGA 3,6,9: 10G ED


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

My first shot of HGH, HCG and HMG will be going in this evening before bed (I am not training this week so this is the best time for me)

I will be using 8IUof Hyge to start of with as I have some left to use up and then I will switch to 4IU Ansomone as of next week when I am back in the gym.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Best of luck to you and Mrs Boom. Enjoy trying!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> Best of luck to you and Mrs Boom. Enjoy trying!


 Thanks mate. We most certainly will.

Fingers crossed it happens ASAP, that way I can get on to my off season and GROW!

I have never done a proper off season or bulk for that matter so really excited to see what I can do.

That said I am looking forward to giving my body a break from AAS and pinning all together. Some nice down time and slightly less stress will do me the world of good.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So first lot of jabs went in last night

8IU OF HYGE, 75IU HMG, 2500IU HCG.

I shot the Hyge about an hour before I went to bed and I slept like a bloody baby and had some really deep strange dreams.

Kept waking up with huge erections for some reason too and a ridiculously dry mouth and throat. It was like someone had stuck my mouth together.

No training today, or all week as you know I am taking a week off.

I must of gone through at least 8k calories yesterday and I am still 0.5kg lighter than I was on show day. Madness

Food for today looks like this but may change.

M1: 200G JORDAN STRAWBERRY CRUNCH, 1 LENNY AND LARRYS

M2: 4 BIRDS EYE SOUTHERN FRIED CHICKEN FILLETS WITH MAYO, 1 PACK OF WALKERS

M3: IS GOING TO BE A PAPA JOHNS I THINK, NOT DECIDED YET, EITHER THAT OR OR 2 X LARGE BURRTIOS FROM A LOCAL MEXICAN FOOD SHOP (2 FOR A TENNER ON TUES)

M4: MORE BIRDS EYE SOUTHERN FRIED CHICKEN FILLETS WITH JASMINE RICE

M5: SOME SORT OF PASTA DISH, MAYBE A HOMEMADE MEATBALL BAGUETTE.

Feeling a bit groggy still as my body is still so run down and I think the copious amounts of salt/sodium I will of consumed yesterday wont of helped. I also always feel like s**t when I have dairy and soya (lactose intolerant and very allergic to soya) but I don't care this week I am not avoiding them.

I did my last jab nearly a week ago now and it was fast acting and I am still feeling high on the sex drive front so fingers crossed it stays this way.

Just to add, I am doing 20 minutes of cardio a day at the moment, this is purely so the dog gets his walk, I will not go over 20 minutes. This way when I add it back in next week for the 2 week mini DNP cut my body wont know what has hit it.

Tablets taken this morning were:

200MG PROV, 20MG CIALIS, 10000IU VIT D, 5000IU VIT E, 500MG BEETROOT, 500MG GARLIC, 1000MG CELERY SEED, 3 X FERTILE AID, 3 X TAUROTEST V 2, 2 X MULTIVITS, 3G VITAMIN C


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Lunch:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice mate, will follow.

Well done on the British, been on a cut myself for 12 weeks (far from competing) but I think I come to the end of the road!) mentally its too tiring now, been pleased, lost 5 inches on my waist and 14 pounds, look much better for it.

How much BAC water do you mix with HCG? did you take HCG whilst B&C?

Thanks

Good luck with this fertility protocol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Imy79 said:


> Nice mate, will follow.
> 
> Well done on the British, been on a cut myself for 12 weeks (far from competing) but I think I come to the end of the road!) mentally its too tiring now, been pleased, lost 5 inches on my waist and 14 pounds, look much better for it.
> 
> ...


 I mixed 1ml of water with the HCG, HMG AND THE HGH. I then just used half of the mixture in the HCG and the HMG (giving me 2500iu of HCG and 75iu of HMG)

I used all of the mixture in the HGH to give me the desired 8iu's.

I did not use HCG in my cycle. I used to use it but then I got gyno from it (or at least I got gyno while I was running HCG, could of been down to other factors) so I dropped it out.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck buddy. the mrs you know what came this morning ffs - Really had a feeling last month done the job but aww well. I just started my 4th week PCT so fingers corssed we catch it nect month.. going to book in with the docs to get my sperm checked out professionally...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Good luck buddy. the mrs you know what came this morning ffs - Really had a feeling last month done the job but aww well. I just started my 4th week PCT so fingers corssed we catch it nect month.. going to book in with the docs to get my sperm checked out professionally...


 It is going to take some time mate, just stay patient and try not to put to much pressure on your self, the more you do that the less likely it is to happen.

I am just going to enjoy the time off, the practising and the relaxed eating. When it happens it happens.

I will get a fertility test in a few weeks to see how I am getting on. So long as things are going in the right direction I will be happy.

Let me know how that goes mate,


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> It is going to take some time mate, just stay patient and try not to put to much pressure on your self, the more you do that the less likely it is to happen.
> 
> I am just going to enjoy the time off, the practising and the relaxed eating. When it happens it happens.
> 
> ...


 Try telling my wife that - she gets emotional when she see other pregnant women!! I have told her to stop stressing and now she is talking about throwing the towel in! Prob didn't help it happened first try with our daughter


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Try telling my wife that - she gets emotional when she see other pregnant women!! I have told her to stop stressing and now she is talking about throwing the towel in! Prob didn't help it happened first try with our daughter


 Tell her to take a chill pill, relax and enjoy the time you have off together. If she is stressing it's it going to happen.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Woke up feeling a bit groggy. That will be the dairy and soya that my body hates. Always makes me feel like I've had a few beers.

One last day of eating junk and then it will be back to a 80/20% split of clean and junk food. Just more of it.

Then on to the mini cut next weeK

Jabbed another 2500iu hcg and 75iu hmg this morning. Along with all the other tablets.

Going to go and smash a proper homemade English breakfast from a local bistro called church green kitchen. It's all locally sourced, great quality food. Nothing greasy or dripping in fat. Lean butchers sauasges, bubble and squeek, cackle bean eggs, farmhouse toast etc. Can't wait.

Keep waking up with raging boners every time I get up to piss so i made good use of one this morning with the misses . Haha.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Some foods from today.

Off to Cafe Rouge for my mums dinner tonight too so will have something really nice from there too. Maybe even have sticky toffee pudding after. Then I have 2 Danish to come home too, some more ice cream, waffles and some cheesecake.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

8IU HYGE, went in last night an hour before bed and I slept like a baby again, deep dreams again.

I have still managed to add very little weight this week, so god knows where all this food is going.

I am itching to get back in the gym now and actually going back to cleaner foods.

Feeling a bit sleepy and lethargic today but I am putting that down to the junk food rather than anything else.

Today is back to a bit more cleaner eating, still cereal sarnies, protein cookies, etc but nothing full of soya or dairy. No chocolate today.

I will be having Pie and Mash for tea though I think.

Food today so far and what the rest of the day is likely to look like.

M1: 400ML EGG WHITES, 250G WHEATBIX PROTEIN CRUNCH

M2: 1 ALL DAY BREAKFAST SARNIE, 1 X PULLED PORK WRAP, 1 X SNICKERDOODLE LENNY AND LARRYS, 1 X CUP OF TEA.

M3: EITHER 200G SHREDDED WHEAT APPLE CRUMBLE AND EGG WHITES OR A BURRITO OR KFC

M4: 200G SHREDDED WHEAT CHERRY BAKWELL, 300ML EGG WHITES

M5: 1/2 X CHICKEN AND ASPARGUES PIE WITH LOADS OF MASH

Took all my tablets this morning as normal.

Balls have grown quite a bit all ready, very heavy and full and libido is still very high.

This is what I had for tea last night,


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Been thinking about a new training plan to keep me ticking over during my fertility cycle.

The goal is just to maintain as much muscle as possible. I will be in a very slight surplus.

I want to add in more rest but hit each muscle group harder each time I train it. So instead of PPL/PPL Rest routine I am going to be doing 4 days on, 1 off and repeat.

This way I can progressively overload the muscle groups, they are still getting it twice every 5 days (instead of every 3 while on AAS)

I think the extra rest along with the surplus, the hgh and the insulin should keep me in a good place. I am looking forward to trying something new now too.

I have settled on the below so far, but it I am open to suggestions.

*CHEST & BICEPS*





HAMMER PRESS: 1WU,15,12,10-DS

INCLINE SMITH: 1WU,15,12,10

FLAT DUMBELL PRESS: 15,12,10

PEC DEC: 25,25,25 - DS (CHEST FINISHER)

PREACHER CURLS: 20,15,12,

HAMMER CURLS: 20,15,12

REVERSE CABLE CURLS 20,15,12 -DS

*LEGS*





FRONT SMITH SQUAT 1WU,15,12,10,8

HACK SQUAT 1WU,15,12,10,8

LEG EXTENSIONS: 30,25,20,15,12,10 - DS

STIFF LEG DEAD LIFTS: 1WU: 15,12,10,8

LYING LEG CURLS: 30,25,20,15,12,10 - DS

STANDING CALVE RAISES: F,F,F,F,F,F,

SEATED CALVE RAISES: 30,25,20,15,12,10 - DS

*SHOULDERS & TRAPS*





REAR DELTS BENCH: 25,20,15,12,10,

REAR CABLE FLYS: 25,20,15,12,10

SIDE RAISES: 20,15,12,10

SMITH PRESS: 1WU,15,12,10,8 -DS (SWITCH WITH DUMBBELL PRESS EACH ROTATION)

UPRIGHT ROWS: 15,12,10,8

BARBELL SHRUGS: 1WU,15,12,10,8,6 -DS

SMITH SHURGS: 15,12,10,8,6 - DS

DUMBELL SHRUGS: 15,12,10,8,6

*BACK & TRICEPS*





PULL UPS: 10,8,6

LAT PULL DOWN: 1WU,15,12,10,8

RACK PULLS: 1WU,15,12,10,8,

BENT OVER ROWS: 1WU,15,12,10,8 -DS

DEADS: 1WU,15,12,10,8 (EVERY OTHER SESSION)

STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN: 20,15,12,10

HAMMER HIGH ROW: 20,15,12,10 -DS

V BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

ROPE PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

REVERSE BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12 -DS


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What would you say is the best scientific explanation for being able to eat so much after your show and gaining minimal weight (if any)?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> What would you say is the best scientific explanation for being able to eat so much after your show and gaining minimal weight (if any)?


 The fact that my body was beyond any normal level of depletion.

I depleted for 5 days and then loaded for 2.5 days (the 0.5 days been before the show) over these 2.5 days I consumed well over 2500g of carbs well over 300g of fat and nothing even began to fill me out. (baring in mind my last show was only 4 weeks prior to this)

My body was mentally and physically destroyed from the sickness and everything else I had going on. I then stopped taking my antibs 2 days before the show as they made me hold water and I got a huge bacterial rebound on the day of the show, I was lucky to make it to the stage.

I went back to the hotel, had a sleep, woke up feeling the worse I have ever felt in my life and burst into tears on my misses because I had had enough of feeling like s**t and to be quite frank I did not think I was going to wake up again if I feel asleep.

I had been dieting for nearly a year, on high doseages fo Tren, Test, Mast, Primo and Orals for 7 weeks non stop (And what I was running before that) I had a perticular abscess in my throat and I really do believe my body was close to giving up.

Probably was not the best idea to go out on the piss the night after the show and do 3.5g of super then!!! HAHA Funnily enough that sorted me right out and put me back on the planet.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to add.

The two days loading all that food and I lost 3lbs!!!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Lunch


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all.

Went out and had a few beers and gins last night to blow off some steam. Woke up with a headache but sorted that with plenty of water and 2 vegetable, fruit, vitamin and flax seed smoothies.

All tabkets went in this morning doing my jabs these evening when I get home.

Libido is still strong, if anything it is stronger than it was on prep bit I think that's the extra food. When you are so depleted your body forget about your Penis as it is concentrating on other vital organs.

Food today is as below

M1: BREAKFAST TRIPLE SARNIE 2 X SMOOTHIES

M2: KATSU CHICKEN SLICE, SASUAGE ROLL, CHICKEN TIKKA BAGUETTE, 1 DANISH, 1 LENNY AND LARRYS AND A CHOCOLATE CHIP BRIOCHE

M3: KFC CHICKEN WRAP AND CHIPS, MINI FILLET

M4: PASTA AND MEATBALLS

M5: BURGER KING AND ICE CREAM FROM THE CINEMA. LION BAR, TOFFEE CRISP AND 4 FAIRY CAKES.

Overall feeling good. Can't wait to get back in the gym and shift some heavier weights and get back to eating clean.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Some foods from today.
> 
> Off to Cafe Rouge for my mums dinner tonight too so will have something really nice from there too. Maybe even have sticky toffee pudding after. Then I have 2 Danish to come home too, some more ice cream, waffles and some cheesecake.
> 
> ...


 Homer Simpson drool 

good luck on bambino making mate! How old is your lad? And how old r u?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Homer Simpson drool
> 
> good luck on bambino making mate! How old is your lad? And how old r u?


 He is 2 and I am 28.

Morning all,

Been quite over the weekend as I had loads going on and then I ended up having a few on Saturday so was a little bit hungover on Sunday.

That is the drinking cravings out of the way as well as all the junk food.

Back to the gym today and clean diet. I will be starting a 2 week mini cut today using 250mg Taylor Made DNP.

Went out and got 20 minutes cardio done this morning, wanted to do more but it was pissing it down.

Still feeling good, a little tired and down yesterday and today but I always feel like that after a session.

Libido is still high, HCG is really doing its job, load volume is very high. This week will be 2500iu HCG M/W/F and HMG 75IU M/W/F 8IU HYGE M/W/F and all the other tablets as normal.

Food for today is below

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES, INNOCENT SMOOTHIE

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 250G RICE

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 250G RICE

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250G RICE

M5: 150G CHICKEN, 400G MASH

Looks boring but I can not wait to feel healthy and less groggy again!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Some proper food porn in here!

Glad you're feeling better again mate :thumb

Todays food very low in fat? Any reason for that?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Some proper food porn in here!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better again mate :thumb
> 
> Todays food very low in fat? Any reason for that?


 I can feel my BP has gone up from the high fat foods and the session at the weekend so wanted to bring fats down for a few days


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@BoomTime are you on PCT now mate? Whats the protocol? I've been of 4 months now (Cold turkey) and not been feeling good so had two bllod tests last week.... results were 6.1 nd 7.2 nmol 

Also if you're in PCT are you going to try and keep healthy fats high? Loads of people I have spoken to have talked about recovering loads better with plenty of healthy fats in.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> @BoomTime are you on PCT now mate? Whats the protocol? I've been of 4 months now (Cold turkey) and not been feeling good so had two bllod tests last week.... results were 6.1 nd 7.2 nmol
> 
> Also if you're in PCT are you going to try and keep healthy fats high? Loads of people I have spoken to have talked about recovering loads better with plenty of healthy fats in.


 Try reading the bloody first page of the log!

Not PCT as such, as per below. The goal is not recovery but fertility so it makes no sense to jump on PCT meds and then come off them.

Fats are kept high (they are just low for a few days as I have been eating loads of crap, junk food, drinking etc) so wanted to bring fats down for a few days.

*FERTILITY CYCLE*

*DIET: P:250, C:400, FAT:100 (NON TRAINING DAYS: P250, C150, F40)*

*CARDIO: 30 MINUTES ED*

WEEK 1 - 3: HCG: 2500IU EOD. HMG: 75IU EOD, HGH: 8IU M/W/F (HYGE) PROVIRON: 200MG ED

AND THEN

HMG: 75IU: M/F

HCG: 1000IU: M/W/F

HGH: 4IU M/W/F (30 MINS PRIOR TO WORKOUT) (ANSOMONE)

HUMALOG: 5IU ED - (15 MINUTES PRIOR TO WORKOUT & THEN THE BELOW

10 MINUTES LATER: 2 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR, 1 NITRO X

AFTER EACH SET: SIP ON SHAKE OF 1 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR,

AFTER WORKOUT: 300ML EGG WHITES, 1 BANANA, 50G OATS, ICE, BLENDED

50MG CLOMID ED

20MG NOLVA ED

100MG PROV ED

20MG CIALIS ED

CLEN 2 WEEKS ON 2 OFF

VIT D 10000IU ED

VIT E 10000IU ED

CUCUMIN 1500 ED

FERTILE AID: AS PER BOTTLE DOSE ED

TAURO TEST V2: AS PER BOTTLE ED

OMEGA 3,6,9: 10G ED


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Try reading the bloody first page of the log!


 Are you on Tren or PCT? Moody ****er :lol: :lol:

How you feeling on all that?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> @BoomTime are you on PCT now mate? Whats the protocol? I've been of 4 months now (Cold turkey) and not been feeling good so had two bllod tests last week.... results were 6.1 nd 7.2 nmol
> 
> Also if you're in PCT are you going to try and keep healthy fats high? Loads of people I have spoken to have talked about recovering loads better with plenty of healthy fats in.


 Where'd you go for bloods mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Where'd you go for bloods mate?


 Doctors mate, got some other issues as well as the low test.

Medichecks is easy though mate. Cheap too if you get an offer.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Are you on Tren or PCT? Moody ****er :lol: :lol:
> 
> How you feeling on all that?


 HAHA That is the point I was trying to make .

In all honesty I feel fine. Libido is up if anything (due to more food coming out of prep) I am feeling crappy at the moment because I have been eating nothing but junk for the last week and the dairy and soya always makes me feel crap. I also have not been in the gym as I have been forcing my self to rest for a week, and also because Thursday, Frriday & Saturday I was on the booze and other things I should not of been! Just getting it all out of the system.

I am back in the gym today and back on the diet and I know I will feel better in a few days when my routine is back to as it was.

Going to start a 2 week mini cut though tonight to get back to where I was and start my reverse diet as lean as possible.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Doctors mate, got some other issues as well as the low test.
> 
> Medichecks is easy though mate. Cheap too if you get an offer.


 How do you swing it at the docs or do they check hormones as part of your other issues?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> How do you swing it at the docs or do they check hormones as part of your other issues?


 Yeah they checked everything for me. I'm going private now for my other issues just needed a referral.

Just go in with the low symptoms of test.... but say you ar enot depressed if they bring depression in.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Yeah they checked everything for me. I'm going private now for my other issues just needed a referral.
> 
> Just go in with the low symptoms of test.... but say you ar enot depressed if they bring depression in.


 What are the symptoms?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> What are the symptoms?


 Tired/lethargic, Erectile problems/low sex drive etc...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How much do you spend on all the supps mate? May sound like an odd question but my first thought when I see it all listed out is f me that must cost a small fortune!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> How much do you spend on all the supps mate? May sound like an odd question but my first thought when I see it all listed out is f me that must cost a small fortune!


 Cant really discuss cost on here mate of course but it is only a little bit more than you would be spending on a prep cycle each month really, depending on dose etc.

I would rather also and do not mind spending extra on meds that will help me have another daughter or son rather than AAS if you know what I mean.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Feeling a bit more human today, but still not 100% from the weekend. I have decided to put the mini cut off until I am back to 100%, there seems no value in adding in something that is going to make me tired and fatigued when I am already feeling both,

I can feel the difference now of the test not been in the system, motivation is down a bit, feeling a bit low but these all could be signs of the weekend still because my libidio is still very high, sex every night still and still with quite high desire (would be higher if we left it a few days) no problems with ED to speak off which is good.

We are going to take a day off today and tomorrow as we think she will be ovulating in a few days and let sperm mature.

I can't see it happening this month anyway but you never do know.

We wont be looking into ovulation etc for a while yet as we do not want it to become just about making a baby and a job. I need the time of the AAS anyway and we are both enjoying the practise!

HCG, HMG, and HGH went in last night, all tablets taken this morning.

It was the first day of the new workout last night Chest and Biceps, went very well, strength was up and I enjoyed the new style of training, balls to the wall complete failure on the last 2 sets using the first 2 as warm up really, going to about 80%.

*CHEST & BICEPS*

HAMMER PRESS: 1WU,15,12,10-DS

INCLINE SMITH: 1WU,15,12,10

FLAT DUMBELL PRESS: 15,12,10

PEC DEC: 25,25,25 - DS

PREACHER CURLS: 20,15,12,

HAMMER CURLS: 20,15,12

REVERSE CABLE CURLS 20,15,12 -DS

Diet today looks like this: Will add in a few protein cookies if I fancy and get hungry, maybe some rice pops too pre or post workout.

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 50G HAM, 2 LARGE WHITE BAP (50G CARBS EACH)

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 50G HAM, 2 LARGE WHITE BAP

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 150G RICE POPS

M5: 250G CHICKEN, LEEK GRATIN, 400G MASH


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Have decided today will be my last day of not counting calories, I cant handle it any more. I enjoy it to much and the focus it gives.

So will eat what ever I want for the rest of the day and the 2 week cut will start tomorrow morning.

In all honesty it wont even be that much of a cut, calories will be dropped from where they have been for the last week which will mean I should loose quite a bit anyway, then with the addition of the TM DNP and double cardio should see me leaning off very quickly.

Macros for cut will be

P:250, C:300-400 (ON NON TRAINING DAYS 200) F:30-60

TM DNP will be ran at 500MG front loaded this evening and then at 250mg for 2 weeks (I may increase this towards the end if weight loss stalls but the cravings get bad at 500 and I want to be able to maintain the double cardio and workouts)

Diet will be the same for the most of the 2 weeks, The goal is just to get as lean as possible as quickly as possible so I can get back on to a reverse maintenance diet. I have had enough of looking like a hamster!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

So went to bed last night at bang on 15 stone. Took 500MG TM DNP right before bed and woke up 14.2 stone. Of course this will not all be the DNP but I normally drop about 3-5lbs over night not 12!

I will from this point on be logging morning weights. I wanted to see how much could be lost over night though on one dose.

Last night was Back and Triceps. New Workout was really good, balls to the wall, in and out in 1 hour. Using the first few sets as warm ups and then 2 sets to complete failure.

PULL UPS: 10,8,6

LAT PULL DOWN: 1WU,15,12,10,8

RACK PULLS: 1WU,15,12,10,8,

BENT OVER ROWS: 1WU,15,12,10,8 -DS

STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN: 20,15,12,10

HAMMER HIGH ROW: 20,15,12,10 -DS

V BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

ROPE PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

REVERSE BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12 -DS

Went home and had a really naughty evening with the misses and a nice dinner.

She came on this morning though, its not like we were expecting her to be pregnant within the first week but still gets you down a bit, especially as I know she want's it so bad. Well so do I actually, probably more so. For 2 reasons, I really want to give my boy another brother or sister and I want to get on to my off season! Although I do need the break from AAS anyway.

At least now we know when her date of her cycle and we can work from that.

Feeling a little bit down today. I always seem to be a bit down in the dumps in the morning but then by the time I get to the afternoon things have improved.

Managed to get out and do 45 minutes fasted cardio today with the dog, DNP had me sweating nicely.

Food for today is as per the below:

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 250 JASMINE RICE

M3:150G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

M4:150G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE OR RICE POPS

M5: 150G MINCE, 300G MASH

Simple easy and clean, boring but it is only for the 2 weeks to get as lean as possible (without dropping carbs stupid low and feeling like crap)

Its legs today too, new workout so looking forward to giving that a go.

Water is going up to 7 litres as of today and I will be taking 2g vitamin c with each 2 litres to help flush this excess water out.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Went home and had a really naughty evening with the misses and a nice dinner.
> 
> She came on this morning though, its not like we were expecting her to be pregnant within the first week but still gets you down a bit, especially as I know she want's it so bad. Well so do I actually, probably more so. For 2 reasons, I really want to give my boy another brother or sister and I want to get on to my off season! Although I do need the break from AAS anyway.
> 
> At least now we know when her date of her cycle and we can work from that.


 Haha the same as me. have added PT141 at 500mcg EOD also. Leaving work soon as she is ovulating this weekend so we are trying to do it twice in one day to bump chances lol.. app our swimmers can last upto 5 days inside of a woman before her egg is released - we are trying everything to succeed this month.

I am the same It is hard as I know how much my wife wants another baby and it was my fault its taken this long due to AAS use. I want a lil boy/girl for my daughter not to be an only child and also to get back on some Testosterone lol :lol:

I used the online ovulation calculator - put the dates and cycle length into engine and it tells you when you should be ovulating


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Haha the same as me. have added PT141 at 500mcg EOD also. Leaving work soon as she is ovulating this weekend so we are trying to do it twice in one day to bump chances lol.. app our swimmers can last upto 5 days inside of a woman before her egg is released - we are trying everything to succeed this month.
> 
> I am the same It is hard as I know how much my wife wants another baby and it was my fault its taken this long due to AAS use. I want a lil boy/girl for my daughter not to be an only child and also to get back on some Testosterone lol :lol:
> 
> I used the online ovulation calculator - put the dates and cycle length into engine and it tells you when you should be ovulating


 I am going to add some MT2 in anyway as I want to have a nice base tan and I like the way it makes my facial hair darker!!

Yeah, I know what you mean. What you have to remember is that like me you both work anyway so it is going to take time, normal people can take up to 18 months but I do get it as I did feel a bit gutted even though I knew deep down there was no chance this month.

I think my misses knows when she is ovulating, she can feel it and she gets more discharge than normal (gross sorry) but I will have a look at it anyway.

To be honest I do not want to look at it like that yet as It would be nice just to have it happen when it should. If it does not happen in like 3-4 months we will look into ovulation kits and timings.

Out of interest, where did you get your fertility kit from? And How long did was it you were on the PCT protocol until you used it?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Shoulders got a pasting yesterday back up to pushing the 45kg dumbells. Strength is coming back. Not included slin yet either and I am on the 2 week mini cut so things will only get better.

Still feeling a bit down and a bit all over the place but no where near as bad as I thought I would. Things will again get better when I am eating a surplus and higher fats.

Hcg, hmg and hgh went in last night again before bed. Balls are like bloody pineapples. Hoping everything is moving in the right direction.

Booked a weekend break to Nottingham for me and the misses for in 2 weeks as we loved it so much when up there for the British and dod not get chance to enjoy it.

Its meant to be a day off for me but I am going to train the misses and her mate. Will be a full body workout so I will throw some reps and sets in just to make use of the DNP and burn some calories. Going to cook a Thai green curry later and up carbs a bit to allow for the work.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Been a bit quite this weekend, spent a really nice time with just me and the misses, the boy was at his Nan's for the weekend.

Saturday we did cardio together in the morning and spent a nice chilled morning doing nothing.

Then we went to the gym and hit a full body workout, we were then going to go to the Cinema to watch Jack Reacher but we decided just to go home and chill and make a Thai Green Curry. We then decided we fancied a drink out so went for a glass of wine in a nice quite pub in town, saw some friends that we hadn't seen in ages and ended up having a really nice evening.

Sunday we went food shopping and chilled all day apart from a long walk with the dog, eat some junk food and watched rubbish on TV.

Still feeling fine, not as good as I was on TTM but of course that is to be expected!

Sex drive is still high. Getting random erections all the time, the sensitivity is not the same as it was on cycle and orgasms are not as intense.

Chest and Biceps tonight are going to get a hammering, will be in and out in about 50 minutes I think. 2 warm up sets on each and 2 working sets to complete failure with as much weight as I can handle with perfect form.

*CHEST & BICEPS*





HAMMER PRESS: 1WU,15,12,10-DS

INCLINE SMITH: 1WU,15,12,10

FLAT DUMBELL PRESS: 15,12,10

PEC DEC: 25,25,25 - DS

PREACHER CURLS: 20,15,12,

HAMMER CURLS: 20,15,12

REVERSE CABLE CURLS 20,15,12 -DS


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food for today is below:

(2 week mini cut)

M1: 300G EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 300G HERB POTS

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 300G HERB POTS

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250 JASMINE RICE

M5: 150G CHICKEN, 300G MASH


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all.

Chest was awesome yesterday. Hit pbs on hammer press and flat db press.

Cant wait to see what happens when I am not in a deficit and not on the DNP. Weight is down to 13.12 again meaning I added no weight even though I ate s**t all day and watxhed TV sunday with the misses.

Food for today is the same as yesterdsy.

The hgh is giving me some proper deep vivid dreams.

Still feeling pretty good. Not as motivated as I was, recovery not as quick, a bit tired, pumps much harder to get, but happy with how things are going


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Woke up in a terrible mood for some reason (very strange considering I had such a good day yesterday and me and the misses had some right naughty sex before bed)

Felt really down and crap when I got up. Went out and did 45 minutes cardio, 1 Minute fast walk, 30 second run with the dog. Felt fitter than I have in ages. Feel like my general health is improving even though I don't feel as god like as I did on TTM.

Sleeping well (apart from DNP Sweats) but they are worth it as I have lost 21lbs in 6 days!!

Legs got smashed yesterday with a 500 rep workout, heavy sets, drop sets, super sets, good pump and was left like a shaky dripping mess at the end.

Switching from 8IU Hyge to Ansomeone this evening at 4iu MWF tonight so will report back on if there is any difference.

Food for today is:

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 250 JASMINE RICE OR 2 X SNICKERDOODLE COOKIE

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE, OR SOME CEREAL BARS

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE OR WRAPS

M5: MEATBALLS AND PASTA

It is Back and Triceps tonight, so will write that up tomorrow.

Workout looks like this:

*BACK & TRICEPS*





DEADS 1WU, 15,12,10

BENT OVER ROWS: 1WU,15,12,10-DS

LAT PULL DOWN 15,12,10

UNDERHAND CLOSE PULL DOWN 15,12,10

SEATED CLOSE ROW: 15,12,10,

HAMMER HIGH ROW: 15,12,10 - DS

V BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

ROPE PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12

REVERSE BAR PUSH DOWN: 25,20,15,12 -DS


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Woke up full of energy today and got out the door to do my cardio early.

I am feeling much healthier and fitter by the day despite the fact I am using DNP for the Mini-Cut. Cardiovascular peformance is improving by the day. I feel like I can run for ages. No where near as tired. This could be the fact that my system is clear of AAS (has been 3 weeks since last fast acting jab) or the HGH helping.

Last night's workout went well, all weights went up, trained for about an hour with high intensity. Felling pretty good all things considered.

Sex drive is still very high, having no issues in the bedroom and in fact its better. Not lost any muscle size so far, weight is down but it is all water weight.

I am holding plenty of water though due to the HGH/HCG/HMG and I am hoping that this will drop off next week when I drop down to a smaller dose of HCG/HMG.

Food for today is as below

M1: 300ML EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 3 WRAPS, SALAD

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 3 WRAPS SALAD

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 3 WRAPS SALAD

M5: 8 LEAN MEATBALLS AND 300G MASH

Today is Shoulders & Traps: I am hoping to get the 50kg DB's up today for a pb

*SHOULDERS & TRAPS*





REAR DELTS BENCH: 25,20,15,12,10,

REAR CABLE FLYS: 25,20,15,15

SMITH PRESS: 1WU,12,10,8 -DS (EVERY OTHER WEEK SWITCH WITH DUMBELL PRESS)

SIDE RAISES: 20,15,12,10

UPRIGHT ROWS: 12,10,8

BARBELL SHRUGS: 1WU,15,12,10,8,6 -DS

SMITH SHURGS: 15,12,10,8,6 - DS

DUMBELL SHRUGS: 15,12,10,8,6


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

So yesterdays shoulder session went very well, I did not manage the 50kg dumbells on shoulder press but I did get the 47.5kg up for 8 and then a double drop set after 3 working sets at 35, 40, 45kg

I also shrugged 180kg for 12 with a triple drop set, after 4 working sets up from 120kg

Cardio was good again today, seemed a bit harder but I think that is because I missed my morning coffee.

Today is meant to be a day off but I am going to go and do biceps and calves as I want to improve them and I do not feel tired or run down.

I have a guy that I am mentoring coming down from Manchester tomorrow so going to hit hit a pull session with him and then have Sunday off completely, not even cardio.

Food today looks a bit like this:

M1: 300G EGG WHITES, 4 WHOLE EGGS

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 2 WRAPS

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 250 JASMINE RICE

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250 JASMINE RICE

M5: THAI GREEN CURRY WITH CASHEWS AND 125 RICE


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Got a good calve, bicep and back detail workout in last night.

Did about 8 working sets of calve raises working up to 200kg and drop setting all the way back down.

Bicep cable curls with super set of hammer curls.

Then lat pull down super set with hammer high row.

Then me and the misses went to the cinema to watch Jack Reacher, good easy watch, I had some sweets and a lenny and larry's cookie.

Came home and had naughty sex all night. My misses thinks she is ovulating too as she gets a feeling each month and more discharge than normal. Fingers crossed. Not expecting anything for at least 4 months though to be fair.

I have a guy coming down from Manchester today who I am mentoring, we are going to hit pull, I have upped my carbs for the day, doing a little refeed as I am well on track for my goal of 13 stone by next Friday, I weighted in at 13.2 stone today, I have lost 23lbs in 8 days so far.

Diet for today is as below

M1: 400ML EGG WHITES, 150G SHREDDIES, APPLE JUICE

M2: 200G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

M3: 6 EGG WHITES, FRENCH TOAST

M4: 2 BURGERS, NO CARBS

M5: 2 X MADRAS CURRY, RICE, 3 ONION BHAJI, 3 VEG SAMSOA, BOMBAY SPUDS. I will have something for pudding but not sure what yet


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi All.

So I gained only 1lb over the weekend eating what ever I liked, not counting anything.

Cardio has increased to an hour this week as me and the misses are going away to Nottingham this weekend so running damage control.

Everything is going really well, PCT is easy (when on hcg and hmg/hgh) I do get the odd down moment but that is it, strength is increasing although I am in a defcit and on DNP still. Can't wait to see what happens with more food and insulin.

Sex drive is still very high, just enjoying the practise and the more relaxed approach to the gym and diet.

I miss having a proper set goal so I will be adding goals next week when the reverse diet starts.

Smashed chest and biceps today

Got 200kg on hammer press for 6 with a triple drop set, and worked up from 40kg 20 rep warm up, then 80kg 15 rep warm up, then 120kg for 10, 140kg for 8, 180kg for 8 and then 200kg for 6.

Incline smith and then cable fly to finish.

Some barbell curls 10kg, 20kg, 30kg, and then some hammers and left. My whole body was shaking. Love the new style of trianing still

Food for today as looked like this

M1: 400ML EGG WHITES

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 250G BASMATI RICE

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 250G EGG FRIED RICE, 1 LENNY AND LARRYS

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250G PILAU RICE, 2 LENNY AND LARRYS

M5: 150G FISH, 200G MASH


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Did not get a chance to update yesterday as I was with the misses and her family up at the hospital as her mum went in for her 2nd bout of Chemo. All went well.

Weight today is back down to stage weight, total loss of 28lbs in 12 days! Will diet for 3 more days up until the weekend and then eat what ever I want in Nottingham. I am thinking, huge breakfast at the hotel, Five Guys for lunch, then Rubs or Reds for dinner.

Legs yesterday was a bit of a crap one, I was on a bit of a downer yesterday due to being up the hospital and just feeling a bit blurgh in gerneral. Feeling much better today.

Got a client coming down from Northampton to train back today so looking forward to that.

Food for today looks like this

M1: 500ML EGG WHITES, 200ML APPLE JUICE

M2: PRE COOKED CHICKEN BREAST FROM HOT FOOD COUNTER, 1 PACK OF MORRICON COUS COUS

M3: SAME AS ABOVE

M4: 150G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

M5: 2 DUSTED COD FILLETS, 300G MASH

Over all feeling awesome, I have no idea what the big fuss is about PCT I have got stronger (because I was dieting so long but still) I feel healthier, sex drive is still very high, mood is good. Not having the pump and fullness sucks but that will come back when I add insulin in next week. Do not get me wrong I cant wait to get back on but it is no where near as bad as most make out. Do it right and its easy.

HCG is now down to 1000iu MWF

HMG is down to 75iu MF

HGH is 4iu ansomone MWF

Prov is still at 150, will lower to 50mg per day next week I think

Cialis at 20mg every other day

vit c, d, e etc all the same


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Over all feeling awesome, I have no idea what the big fuss is about PCT I have got stronger (because I was dieting so long but still) I feel healthier, sex drive is still very high, mood is good. Not having the pump and fullness sucks but that will come back when I add insulin in next week. Do not get me wrong I cant wait to get back on but it is no where near as bad as most make out. Do it right and its easy.


 I have been exactly the same mate, been off 5 weeks now haven't lost a lb and strength is up on all lifts. O.K i am not as full as before but that is to be fully expected. As you have said if you do it right it isn't so bad


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

gt4_ade said:


> I have been exactly the same mate, been off 5 weeks now haven't lost a lb and strength is up on all lifts. O.K i am not as full as before but that is to be fully expected. As you have said if you do it right it isn't so bad


 I am still in a mini cut and using DNP as well. As soon as I had a small surplus and the HGH/SLin pre workout I think I will be bigger than ever!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

gt4_ade said:


> I have been exactly the same mate, been off 5 weeks now haven't lost a lb and strength is up on all lifts. O.K i am not as full as before but that is to be fully expected. As you have said if you do it right it isn't so bad


 I got to 5weeks and was even gaining weight on pct with the gh and slin.

Got the flu that put me back, then food poisoning and I've messed my my shoulder heavy benching.

Last two weeks have been difficult but still managed to pull 210kg 3x3 last week at 82kg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> I got to 5weeks and was even gaining weight on pct with the gh and slin.
> 
> Got the flu that put me back, then food poisoning and I've messed my my shoulder heavy benching.
> 
> Last two weeks have been difficult but still managed to pull 210kg 3x3 last week at 82kg


 I think I have picked up the man flu you speak off or at least a chest infection, I am coughing up proper green lumps of crap!

Can not wait to add the Insulin and a surplus in now. Really looking forward to shifting some bigger weights.

I think the misses was ovulating last night (she gets a feeling down her left or right side right where her ovaries are and more discharge) and put in a good shift. Not expecting it to happen for about 4 months anyway as it takes about that long for sperm to fully mature but you never know do you.

Need to order some more HMG up actually so going to do that today.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

How you getting on now lad?? I'm stepping into my 8th week off AAS tomorrow!

Think we missed it again this month. But glad to say coming of the clomid I no longer exp ED..

I am giving this month one last try then I think I am going to try the below protocol as without testosterone I can simply not function well!!

50-75mg test-e , 500iu hcg, 75iu hmg twice a week. Will also run low dose of proviron alongside.. (I've added hmg & proviron to the protocol)

https://www.excelmale.com/content.php?149-How-to-Use-HCG-with-Testosterone-To-Preserve-Fertility-Libido-and-Testicle-Size


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> How you getting on now lad?? I'm stepping into my 8th week off AAS tomorrow!
> 
> Think we missed it again this month. But glad to say coming of the clomid I no longer exp ED..
> 
> ...


 Getting on really well mate.

Can not believe how easy it has been to be fair,

Sex drive is still mental and strength is going up even though I am still dieting.

Balls seem to have grown again this week as well, waking up with wood most mornings and mood is still great. I have down days but who doesn't?

Feels nice not having to jab all the time as well. I have ran out fo TaurotestV2 so going to order some more of that tomorrow along side more HMG and HCG.

Went away for the weekend with the misses. Our sex life is as naughty and frequent as ever so just enjoying the practice!!

The misses was ovulating the other day for sure and we had saved me up for a few days so hoping one of little guys make of got through lol!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> With the British out of the way it is now time to concentrate on expanding my family further.
> 
> As some of you know I have been blast cruising for about 2 years now so I have decided to go for a Baby Making Protocol rather than a PCT.
> 
> ...


 How do you know you even need to take all this stuff mate?

I've taken absolutely tonnes of gear (unfortunately don't have the gains that should have come with it) and had no issues when me and partner tried for a baby.

First month off the pill she conceived.

How long were you trying the first time and did you use gear before then?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> sen said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know you even need to take all this stuff mate?
> ...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah suppose it saves you trying and then doing the meds if it doesn't work.

Good luck with it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Everything is moving along just fine, still feeling great, strength is up still.

I am lowering carbs down until the end of the week to shift this final bit of water and then the maintenance diet starts next week. It has been put back a week because I just kept eating snacks and junk at night, not caring at all as I still look decent and condtion is still very good but had enough of the water on my belly now and I want to get bigger again and get on the Slin.

HCG is at 1000iu MWF, HGH is at 4iu MWF, and HMG is at 75iu MF

Sex drive is very high still no issues with ED.

It is Back today, will report later with weights etc.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Had a good Shoulder & Bicep workout yesterday. Went over to a mates gym in Bicester.

Rear delts machine 20,15,12,10 DS

Machine Press, 20,15,12,10 working to full stack and then DS

Side Raises, 20,15,12,10 working up to 15kg and then DS

Fixed Barbell Curl, 20,15,12,10 working up to 35kg bar

Hammer curls, 15,12,10 working up to 25kg

Diet today is

M1 300ML EGG WHITES, 2 WHOLE EGGS, CINNAMON AND STEVIA

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 150G OATS

M3:150G CHICKEN, 150G OATS

M4: 60G BEEF PROTEIN ISOLATE, 150G OATSD

M5: 1 CAJUN CHICKEN BREAST, 300G MASH

Feeling a bit down again today. No more than any normal bad day that people have though to be honest.

Going to hit chest and back today as I am training a new guy from the gym so my workout's have been mixed up this week.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Everything is still going well, really enjoying a much more relaxed approach to training and diet.

I have been eating chocolate etc every night and all day at weekends and still managed to maintain some decent condition. I will get some photos up shortly.

I have a little bit of water I want to shift so cleaning up the diet this week as insulin will be added this week.

The misses is due on around the 18th so we should find out in a few days if we have managed it this month, fingers crossed. Again, I am not expecting anything yet, it is going to take time to get the swimmers going again I think,

Nothing much else to report, strength is still on the up and I have still been low on calories overall. Really want to start upping food now but want this excess water off first so a few more days and then I will make the switch.

Thinking of calories around 3200 to start with, 30 mins cardio every day with the dog. Then will access each week.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Nothing much to report to be honest, things are going just fine. I have now started eating in a small surplus. Looking to start working on my deadlifts, squats, overhead press, bent over row etc over the next few weeks and just setting my goal as getting stronger. I have started using insulin, first 5iu went in yesterday and I got an insane pump in back and biceps.

The misses is due on tomorrow and she is normally like clockwork so if she is late fingers crossed the job is done. If not then on we go and the cycle stays the same. Its only been 6 weeks since my last jab of one rip and I was on for a while so not expecting miracles.

I will start training with less volume and more intensity as of monday hitting big weights to failure.

I have actually started my own business after been laid off at work, diet plans, mentoring etc. Take a look at my facebpook page and the reviews.

https://www.facebook.com/mejorvidapt/


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Slin pump yesterday


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Going to hit legs today and then a full body workout at atlas in mk tomorrrow and then have a day or 2 off.

The misses came on this morning so no baby this month, it is only 8 weeks in total since I came off so again not likely to happen yet.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

All is still going well, feeling fine now, normal, health feels better, sleeping tons better than I was on AAS strength is still good, motivation is not as strong as when on AAS and the hardness and pump is not as good either but with slin in the mix I am finding it is getting better.

Did DL for the first time in years yesterday, worked up to 170kg for 5, going to be working on these bent over rows, rack pulls etc now to try and add some mass and get stronger.

The misses cycle has finished now so back to trying as of last night, Would be amazing to have a xmas pregnancy. What will be will be though.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all,
> 
> All is still going well, feeling fine now, normal, health feels better, sleeping tons better than I was on AAS strength is still good, motivation is not as strong as when on AAS and the hardness and pump is not as good either but with slin in the mix I am finding it is getting better.
> 
> ...


 Just checking in. Still battering on myself.

I have went back on - Running 100mg test, 75iu Hmg & 750iu Hcg twice a week now. I was exp bad ED after 10weeks off. I thought I'd rather be back on getting erection with a low sperm count than being off with a higher sperm count and not managing to get hard. (tried viagra, cialis, pt141) he just wouldn't budge!!

I went to the docs about getting a sperm test done and have been forwarded to the hospital - just waiting on an app

The wife was ovulating all last week and we managed to get the job done. (I had some weed to relax me as the ED caused me head issues) it worked so hoping next week we have good news... here is to hoping though!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck lads.



Sphinkter said:


> lol you need to read the thread.
> 
> to summarise:
> 
> ...





herc said:


> Just checking in. Still battering on myself.
> 
> I have went back on - Running 100mg test, 75iu Hmg & 750iu Hcg twice a week now. I was exp bad ED after 10weeks off. I thought I'd rather be back on getting erection with a low sperm count than being off with a higher sperm count and not managing to get hard. (tried viagra, cialis, pt141) he just wouldn't budge!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Good luck lads.


 Forum acting up mate lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Just checking in. Still battering on myself.
> 
> I have went back on - Running 100mg test, 75iu Hmg & 750iu Hcg twice a week now. I was exp bad ED after 10weeks off. I thought I'd rather be back on getting erection with a low sperm count than being off with a higher sperm count and not managing to get hard. (tried viagra, cialis, pt141) he just wouldn't budge!!
> 
> ...


 Fingers crossed mate.

I still haven't had any ed issues yet and I am not struggling mentally so going to keep things as they ate for at keast 6 months. If it takes that long I will look at other means. I may get a sperm test my self if it hasn'thappened by end of this month. It is always going to take time though. It can take most a year to 18 months to be successfully and most give up after been on aas to soon as they can't handle the wait. Just keep doing what you are doing mate and you will get there.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations mate!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nothing much to report to be honest, things are going just fine. I have now started eating in a small surplus. Looking to start working on my deadlifts, squats, overhead press, bent over row etc over the next few weeks and just setting my goal as getting stronger. I have started using insulin, first 5iu went in yesterday and I got an insane pump in back and biceps.
> 
> ...


 Why you been laid off fella? I'm assuming redundnacy but I though you were fairly set there with a good well earning job?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Why you been laid off fella? I'm assuming redundnacy but I though you were fairly set there with a good well earning job?


 We are owned by a company in Singapore and they have decided they dont want to work in the cyber defence industry anymore. They cant make us redundant as we are not loosing money so they paid us off..

Sorry I have been so quiet, i have been so busy with the new business, up to 50 clients now and I have only been running a month so things have taken off better than I could of ever imagined.

Things are still ticking along just fine, strength has stalled a little but that is because I am not getting enough time to get my meals in and diet as taken a hit. Still sub 10% and at 14 stone dead, holding water but still happy with how I look...most of the time.

I asked the misses to marry me this Sunday just gone, at Blenheim palace in front of about 300 people in the grand hall.

I had arranged it with the palace so they took a break in the choirs songs to let me come up and ask her. So happy days. Now if we could fall pregnant this month that would be epic. Fingers crossed.

If it does not happen this month I will have a test just to make sure all is going in the right direction.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> We are owned by a company in Singapore and they have decided they dont want to work in the cyber defence industry anymore. They cant make us redundant as we are not loosing money so they paid us off..
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiet, i have been so busy with the new business, up to 50 clients now and I have only been running a month so things have taken off better than I could of ever imagined.
> 
> ...


 50 clients? Jesus mate.... is it a tailored service? Unless you're literally working 24/7 how are you managing that?

I know a few of the full time prep coaches only have around 20/25 max...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> 50 clients? Jesus mate.... is it a tailored service? Unless you're literally working 24/7 how are you managing that?
> 
> I know a few of the full time prep coaches only have around 20/25 max...


 They are not all mentoring clients.

Its a mix of PT, monthly, nutritional plans, training plans etc

Perhaps I should of worded it better, I now have 50 people on my books.

That said I am now making more a month than I was when I was working in the office, now I am doing something I love and it is still very early doors. I have big plans for the new year. I want to build a proper brand not just to be a ''pt''


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> We are owned by a company in Singapore and they have decided they dont want to work in the cyber defence industry anymore. They cant make us redundant as we are not loosing money so they paid us off..
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiet, i have been so busy with the new business, up to 50 clients now and I have only been running a month so things have taken off better than I could of ever imagined.
> 
> ...


 Great news pal - I missed again this month even doing it everyday for the week she was ovulating so there defo has to be an issue with my sperm. I received my referal to the hospital yesterday for a semen analysis test. Will get booked in now ad get checked out.

Currently running 150mg test , 2000iu hcg , 150iu hmg (split into 2 inj) really hoping something happens soon!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Great news pal - I missed again this month even doing it everyday for the week she was ovulating so there defo has to be an issue with my sperm. I received my referal to the hospital yesterday for a semen analysis test. Will get booked in now ad get checked out.
> 
> Currently running 150mg test , 2000iu hcg , 150iu hmg (split into 2 inj) really hoping something happens soon!


 It may not be that there is anything wrong with the sperm mate. It could just be that one did not make it through. Its not 100% going to happen just because she is ovulating.

It is more likely yes of course but its not guaranteed.

I am still running just the HMG, HCG, HGH, PROV, CIALIS. Not had any issues yet with anything so going to keep running this until it happens. I will get a test also next month if nothing happens this month as I want to know I am at least on the right track.

Let me know how it goes mate I will be interested to see how it goes whilst you are running the test and other meds.


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

I been B/C for over 2 years now maybe. On high doses of test too. Ran tons of cycles.

However, I always ran 250IU HCG e3d nonstop for the past 2 years since I began. I got my girl Preg by mistake.

If u been running HCG, just keep trying. U really don't need all that stuff..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mmichael said:


> I been B/C for over 2 years now maybe. On high doses of test too. Ran tons of cycles.
> 
> However, I always ran 250IU HCG e3d nonstop for the past 2 years since I began. I got my girl Preg by mistake.
> 
> If u been running HCG, just keep trying. U really don't need all that stuff..


 Just because it has worked for you doesn't mean it works for everyone. I cycle/trt/cycle for 1.5yrs and came off back in apr and have struggled to get the job done. now I am back on trt with hcg/hmg and still nothing! I have always run hcg throughout my whole cycle/trt and even blasted 25,000iu back in aug!

I wish it was as easy as you make it out to be!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Just because it has worked for you doesn't mean it works for everyone. I cycle/trt/cycle for 1.5yrs and came off back in apr and have struggled to get the job done. now I am back on trt with hcg/hmg and still nothing! I have always run hcg throughout my whole cycle/trt and even blasted 25,000iu back in aug!
> 
> I wish it was as easy as you make it out to be!!


 Hes wrong anyway...

Me and the misses are expecting!

Did the test this morning and it came back positive 

I am so over the moon, can not explain how it feels.

I have been on for about 5 years and with the protocol it has taken us 8 weeks (12 weeks from 1st of October and she is 4 weeks gone)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Hes wrong anyway...
> 
> Me and the misses are expecting!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations mate.


----------



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Hes wrong anyway...
> 
> Me and the misses are expecting!
> 
> ...


 Pleased for you pal - last week the wife was ovulating and most days we hit it twice and once three times. If it doesn't happen I don't know what to do.

I am booked in with hospital for a SA 5th Jan. We find out 30th Dec if we managed it. Would be great as it's my big 30 that day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Hes wrong anyway...
> 
> Me and the misses are expecting!
> 
> ...


 Congrats mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Pleased for you pal - last week the wife was ovulating and most days we hit it twice and once three times. If it doesn't happen I don't know what to do.
> 
> I am booked in with hospital for a SA 5th Jan. We find out 30th Dec if we managed it. Would be great as it's my big 30 that day


 It's best to do it every other day or every 3 days I think mate. Gives chance for your sperm to mature and get bigger. That's what we did.

If I was you I would drop the test stick to the hgh, hcg, hmg, prov, cialis, nolva, and over the counter bits.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> It's best to do it every other day or every 3 days I think mate. Gives chance for your sperm to mature and get bigger. That's what we did.
> 
> If I was you I would drop the test stick to the hgh, hcg, hmg, prov, cialis, nolva, and over the counter bits.


 Gonna have to cancel my SA test for this week... It worked


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@BoomTime ain't been on here for ages but just read back over last couple of pages. Congrats on both the baby making and engagement

New job sounds good.

And @herc congrats to you too mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> @BoomTime ain't been on here for ages but just read back over last couple of pages. Congrats on both the baby making and engagement
> 
> New job sounds good.
> 
> And @herc congrats to you too mate


 Will wait for a while and get back on the AAS! Still running trt dose ATM


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Gonna have to cancel my SA test for this week... It worked


 YESSSSS!! So happy for you, I knew it would. Clomid for the loss, hmg for the win!!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> YESSSSS!! So happy for you, I knew it would. Clomid for the loss, hmg for the win!!!


 We checked this morning so we are 4weeks. Early days but still I'm chuffed to bits 

hate that meds. Never again will I touch SERMS lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> We checked this morning so we are 4weeks. Early days but still I'm chuffed to bits
> 
> hate that meds. Never again will I touch SERMS lol


 My mrs is pregnant as well mate.... not planned but hey ho it is what it is.

Had 12 week scan over xmas. All healthy!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> My mrs is pregnant as well mate.... not planned but hey ho it is what it is.
> 
> Had 12 week scan over xmas. All healthy!


 Ahh nice one buddy - best feeling ever


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

herc said:


> We checked this morning so we are 4weeks. Early days but still I'm chuffed to bits
> 
> hate that meds. Never again will I touch SERMS lol


 Congrats mate :thumbup1:


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Hes wrong anyway...
> 
> Me and the misses are expecting!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!

Me and the missus are trying. We just had a miscarriage about four weeks in but I'm just happy to know my nuts are chucking em out right. We've put a cap on it for April so if nothing by then we'll call it a day. We've already got a little boy and don't want to be too old with a newborn. Yeah fairplay mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Me and the missus are trying. We just had a miscarriage about four weeks in but I'm just happy to know my nuts are chucking em out right. We've put a cap on it for April so if nothing by then we'll call it a day. We've already got a little boy and don't want to be too old with a newborn. Yeah fairplay mate.


 We lost ours on Tuesday mate. fu**ing heartbroken.

We are going back to square one and will make start again on the protocol as soon as as we can. Not needed I guess but looking for a speedy result again.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Me and the missus are trying. We just had a miscarriage about four weeks in but I'm just happy to know my nuts are chucking em out right. We've put a cap on it for April so if nothing by then we'll call it a day. We've already got a little boy and don't want to be too old with a newborn. Yeah fairplay mate.


 if you are looking to speed it up, defo give hmg and proviron a try,

HMG gets the sperm manufacturing and the prov makes them strong and mobile, i really rate the tauro test and the fetile aid as well but with hmg in the mix that is always going to be the key player.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about it mate. Chin up and all that


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> We lost ours on Tuesday mate. fu**ing heartbroken.
> 
> We are going back to square one and will make start again on the protocol as soon as as we can. Not needed I guess but looking for a speedy result again.


 Sh-t. Sorry to hear that mate.

My missus was blaming herself but these things happen all the time. It's only when you're trying that you realise and that's only cos we're constantly having pregnancy tests.

The amount of girls who never even realise and just think they're having a bit of a heavy period must be uncountable. Mind you, I say anything like that to the missus and she'll just have a fcuking big go at me for being insensitive.

I've only ever seen hmg on one site ever. I can find most things with enough poking around.lol


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> With the British out of the way it is now time to concentrate on expanding my family further.
> 
> As some of you know I have been blast cruising for about 2 years now so I have decided to go for a Baby Making Protocol rather than a PCT.
> 
> ...


 Is ansomone still good? I've been speaking to the bird from the manufacturers and will prob stick an order in.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Is ansomone still good? I've been speaking to the bird from the manufacturers and will prob stick an order in.


 yes mate it is very good. love it


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> yes mate it is very good. love it


 Do you reckon t3 messes with fertility? I got fat as fcuk over xmas and could just do with kicking up metabolism a bit. Diet's back on track and counting cals now. Just don't want to throw a spanner in the works.

Im not fussed if we have another kid or not really. I'm happy with one little nutter but the missus wants it bad.

Lol, I just want to get back on it so sooner the better.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Do you reckon t3 messes with fertility? I got fat as fcuk over xmas and could just do with kicking up metabolism a bit. Diet's back on track and counting cals now. Just don't want to throw a spanner in the works.
> 
> Im not fussed if we have another kid or not really. I'm happy with one little nutter but the missus wants it bad.
> 
> Lol, I just want to get back on it so sooner the better.


 As far as I know it has no involvement in fertility.

So long as you have a healthy level and thyroid ifunctioning you will be fine. It can mess up fertility if you have an under active thyroid I think.

I would go with clen over t3 though anyway


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> As far as I know it has no involvement in fertility.
> 
> So long as you have a healthy level and thyroid ifunctioning you will be fine. It can mess up fertility if you have an under active thyroid I think.
> 
> I would go with clen over t3 though anyway


 Cheers mate.

I'll post back here if and when me and the missus nail it. Hopefully not too long from now. Lol, race ya.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'll post back here if and when me and the missus nail it. Hopefully not too long from now. Lol, race ya.


 Haha.

We will be going back to it after her next cycle and we need her body to reset now so we know when she is due on etc

Good luck to you mate


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

@BoomTime been reading your log and I'm really sorry to read your news, hope you can make it happen again mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Joecav said:


> @BoomTime been reading your log and I'm really sorry to read your news, hope you can make it happen again mate


 Thanks mate,

I am confident it will happen again no problem at all. The protocol is solid.

Will get back to updating this log as of Monday when I start it all again.


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

@BoomTime I've everything crossed for you mate.

Been reading with interest as I'm 9 weeks since my last shot of cyp and three weeks since pct. I feel great and I'm researching my next cycle but the missus wants to start trying in July, I don't wanna mess up our chance of ever having kids altho it seem from reading that permanent shutdown isn't a thing.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Joecav said:


> @BoomTime I've everything crossed for you mate.
> 
> Been reading with interest as I'm 9 weeks since my last shot of cyp and three weeks since pct. I feel great and I'm researching my next cycle but the missus wants to start trying in July, I don't wanna mess up our chance of ever having kids altho it seem from reading that permanent shutdown isn't a thing.


 I have never seen any evidence to suggest that 3 years is more suppressive than 3 months. As soon as you are suppressed you are at zero and you can't be suppressed passed zero can you.

People are quick to pull the infertility due to steroids card but I have never seen anyone that has used not be able to conceive (so long as they could be for steroids)

Many have conceived even on very heavy cycles. This is not to say all can and that steroids don't chase infertility., just that I ahve never seen the evidence to confirm.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Joecav said:


> @BoomTime I've everything crossed for you mate.
> 
> Been reading with interest as I'm 9 weeks since my last shot of cyp and three weeks since pct. I feel great and I'm researching my next cycle but the missus wants to start trying in July, I don't wanna mess up our chance of ever having kids altho it seem from reading that permanent shutdown isn't a thing.


 I have never seen any evidence to suggest that 3 years is more suppressive than 3 years. As soon as you are suppressed you are at zero and you can't be suppressed passed zero can you.

People are quick to pull the infertility due to steroids card but I have never seen anyone that has used not be able to conceive (so long as they could be for steroids)

Many have conceived even on very heavy cycles. This is not to say all can and that steroids don't chase infertility., just that I ahve never seen the evidence to confirm.


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> I have never seen any evidence to suggest that 3 years is more suppressive than 3 years. As soon as you are suppressed you are at zero and you can't be suppressed passed zero can you.
> 
> People are quick to pull the infertility due to steroids card but I have never seen anyone that has used not be able to conceive (so long as they could be for steroids)
> 
> Many have conceived even on very heavy cycles. This is not to say all can and that steroids don't chase infertility., just that I ahve never seen the evidence to confirm.


 So I have read mate. It seems that people claim the gear has made them infertile but not given the necessary recovery time. Case in Point is my sister, her fella was a heavy user and they couldn't conceive for ages, they were even looking at IVF they were that convinced. She's now got two kids both conceived naturally


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

So guys.

Back on the protocol today. Here is the breakdown of how I will be jumping back on the protocol. I may add insulin back into the protocol in a week or 2.

Here is the most basic breakdown if how it all works:

HMG gets sperm manufacturer going.

HCG increases the volume of said sperm.

Prov improves the mobility, quality and strength of the sperm (mobility and quality is more important than how many sperm they are, of course though the more the better)

MACROS: P250, C 350-400, F 60

HMG: 75IU: M/F

HCG: 1000IU: M/W/F

HGH: 4IU M/W/F BEFORE BED

20MG NOLVA ED

150MG PROV ED

20MG CIALIS ED

VIT D 1000IU ED

VIT E 10000IU ED

CUCUMIN 1500 ED

FERTILE AID: AS PER BOTTLE DOSE ED

TAURO TEST V2: AS PER BOTTLE ED

OMEGA 3,6,9: 10G ED


----------



## raddic (Mar 8, 2015)

Any updates mate?


----------

